# Problème AirPlay et Apple TV (nouvelle version ?)



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un petit soucis, et je ne sais pas si c'est lié à la nouvelle version ou à un autre problème.
J'ai donc fait la mise à jour Apple TV v6.0 et activé AirPlay via mon ordinateur Macbook. Je l'ai désactivé et j'utilise l'Apple TV directement via la télécommande, cependant, dès que je ferme ou ouvre l'écran du macbook, l'apple tv se remet sur l'interface d'accueil et coupe la vidéo en cours... (Démarrée directement via le boitier Apple TV donc)

Savez vous d'où vient le problème ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------

